# Ufc 72



## Joe Divola (Jun 14, 2007)

Rich Franklin (#4 middleweight in the world) Vs. Yushin Okami
Forrest Griffin Vs. Hector Ramirez
Tyson Griffin Vs. Clay Guida
Jason MacDonald Vs. Rory Singer
Ed Herman Vs. Scott Smith

Even though this looks like a weak card I will still get it.  Look what happened with the last UFN, looked bad and was fantastic.  Anybody have any thoughts or predictions on the winners?My picks are:

I am looking forward to seeing Franklin again and think that he will dominate Okami and win by TKO 
Forrest (unfortuately)
Tyson
MacDonald
Smith


----------



## Shogun (Jun 14, 2007)

Okami for the win


----------



## Odin (Jun 16, 2007)

I think franklin will beat okami, okami is on a 6 fight win but to be fair I dont think he's fought anyone on the same level as franklin.

But we will see, the problem i see though is that Rich Franklin doenst like being on his back and thats exactly where okami like to put people.
it will be a good fight.

As for Forrest....am i the only one that doesnt care about this guy?


----------



## Shogun (Jun 16, 2007)

No your not alone. I couldn't care less about griffin. annoying. why they keep pushing him is beyond me. put him against a true, well rounded guy like Babalu and see him actually win, THEN I will give him the respect I am supposed to show him.

But I still think Okami will beat Franklin. I see Okami putting him on his back really fast. shamrock, with his decent takedowns, took franklin down super quick. Okami is a champ at it.
I think they are gunning for a rematch of Okami and Silva. last time they met, silva got DQ'ed by upkicking Okami.


----------



## Marvin (Jun 16, 2007)

Results here
http://ufcmania.com/2007/06/14/ufc-72-results-and-coverage-live/


----------



## thetruth (Jun 18, 2007)

The only fight of any note was Tyson Griffin vs Clay Guida.   Clay was ripped off but showed absolute class in his defeat.  I'm going to follow him a little closer.     Yushin Akami didn't thrill me and Rich didn't look threatened even when stuck in the arm bar in the third period. If Akami is a strong as everyone says he should have had no problem applying that lock. Forrest Griffin just looks sloppy every time he fights.  Maybe its to his advantage but I don't particularly look forward to seeing him fight and he seems to have to swear every time he is interviewed after a fight.

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Joe Divola (Jun 18, 2007)

I actually was stunned that Guida lost, but I guess that I am not a judge so it doesnt matter.  I really wanted Forrest to lose, I am so tired of seeing him and hearing that he is a "fan favorite".  He hasnt beaten anyone of signifigance at all. Chuck, Rampage, Henderson, Wand, would all destroy him.


----------

